# Which class for Iveco Turbo Daily conversion on toll roads?



## Rachael23 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi everyone
We have a first generation Iveco Turbo Daily 3.5 which is carrying a wooden camper/tiny house on the back. Does anyone know what class this vehicle would be on Italian toll roads and a rough idea of the cost per 100km to take it on these roads?
Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The Italian motorway charges are MUCH less than the (extortionate) French ones. I'm sorry but I dont know the details, I went from the French Border to Venice last Sept and I THINK it was about 19 Euro's

If you have distance to travel in Italy then use the Motorways as the other roads are crap !!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to MHF, you asked the same question about French autoroutes but the same response applies, as Stanner so accurately put it;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2299249.html#2299249

I hope that you can get the information about the Italian autostrada that you wish for, Mr Google rapidly gave me this site which might be of interest;

http://goitaly.about.com/b/2014/01/08/tolls-on-the-autostrada-in-italy.htm

and it's in English.....

I hope that you will recognise the help freely given by the member of MHF and will decide to become a subscriber - the amount of information on here about French touring and Italian touring, the number of sites suggested and all the other help available made this the best £12.50 we spent on our motorhome (3.5 pene per day....)

Hope to see you become a subscriber soon,

Dave


----------



## Rachael23 (Aug 11, 2014)

Great, thanks both of you and thanks for those links. Very helpful. Yes, I think we will use the toll roads until we get out of Italy, they don't seem too overpriced and the fuel costs will be better. Today's challenge is editing our luggage as we were 3600 kg when we weighed yesterday! The site does seem to be full of information so subscribing does seem very good value.
Thanks again


----------

